# Vam/vem i guaita/goita



## ernest_

Tombatossals said:


> Això em recorda a um programa que feia La “Trinca” o dos dels seus integrants a la TV3 titulat “_Guaita que fan ara!”_ quan "guaita" significa en castellà “_guardia_” o “_centinela_”. També és possible que es tracti de l'imperatiu de l'antic verb català “guaitar”.


 
No només és possible, _és_ l'imperatiu del verb "guaitar"  Vaja, si no, no tindria cap sentit. A molts llocs de Catalunya encara s'utilitza molt "guaitar" per dir "mirar" (sobretot per l'imperatiu), es pot pronunciar "guaita" però també hi ha gent que diu "goita".

(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: Aquesta discussió ha estat separada d’aquest fil)


----------



## Tomby

Gràcies Ernest. Jo mai havia sentit el verb "guaitar", però si el mot "guaita!".
Recordes si aquest programa televisiu es deia "_Guaita que fan ara!_" o "_G_oita_ que fan ara!_" ?
"Goita" tampoc ho havia sentit mai. Potser sigui mes pròpi de les comarques del nord de Catalunya.
En fi, cada dia s'apren alguna cosa nova.
Salutacions!


----------



## ernest_

Uff... la veritat és que fa molt temps, no me'n recordo. Però em sona que deien "goita", potser, no em facis massa cas.


----------



## Heiwajin

Sento contradir-te Ernest, però juraria que el programa es deia "guaita que fan ara" i no goita. Així i tot pot ser que algun dels personatges digués "goita" (no sé per què però em ho associo al barbut).

A mi "goita" em sona molt "pagès", a català de la Garrotxa (espero no ofendre cap garrotxí dient això).


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> Uff... la veritat és que fa molt temps, no me'n recordo. Però em sona que deien "goita", potser, no em facis massa cas.



I think it's written "guaita" but pronounced, by many, "goita".  Here in Manresa, 25 years ago, most folks pronounced "vull" "bui" and "vam" i "vau", "vèm" i "vèu". I got into that habit and now find that my young students correct me :-/.


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> I think it's written "guaita" but pronounced, by many, "goita".  Here in Manresa, 25 years ago, most folks pronounced "vull" "bui" and "vam" i "vau", "vèm" i "vèu". I got into that habit and now find that my young students correct me :-/.



Jo també ho dic així i diria que és perfectament correcte. De fet, "vam" i "vau" em sembla que només ho he vist en llibres, la majoria diem "vem" i "veu".


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> Jo també ho dic així i diria que és perfectament correcte. De fet, "vam" i "vau" em sembla que només ho he vist en llibres, la majoria diem "vem" i "veu".



Quan dius "diem", qui sou?

Algú més pronuncia "vam" i "vau"?


----------



## chics

louhevly said:


> Algú més pronuncia "vam" i "vau"?


 
Jo!  

Però tinc una amiga manresana, i ella diu _goita_, també. _Vem, veu_ es diu a molts llocs, però no a tots.


----------



## Heiwajin

Per aquí només es diu vam i vau (i guaita). "Vem", "veu" i "goita" ho podríem dir amb la intenció d'imitar el parlar d'algú "de la ceba". Jo personalment els associo amb la provincia de Girona i la meitat nord de la de Barcelona.


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> Quan dius "diem", qui sou?



Em referia a la gent que conec, principalment de Barcelona i rodalies, i de l'interior (Berguedà, Bages, etc.) Aquests la majoria diuen "vem" i "veu".


----------



## Laia

Així doncs... "vam" i "vau" a quines zones sí que es diu?


----------



## smilerpunk

Ei, jo soc del *baix empordà*...
quina gràcia que em fan aquestes coses!

Jo dic "vam" i "vau", sempre. Pel que fa al goita...també ho dic, però més que "goita" ...dic "*güita*"...només un petit matís...

EX. Güita tu, ja ho farem demà això!


----------



## Laia

jeje  

Doncs això de "guaita", jo sempre ho havia entès més aviat com a "oita", sense la "g". No sé si algú més ho ha sentit així...
De totes maneres, sí, sona com a Girona!!


----------



## Bolic

Heiwajin said:


> Sento contradir-te Ernest, però juraria que el programa es deia "guaita que fan ara" i no goita. Així i tot pot ser que algun dels personatges digués "goita" (no sé per què però em ho associo al barbut).
> 
> A mi "goita" em sona molt "pagès", a català de la Garrotxa (espero no ofendre cap garrotxí dient això).


 

Heu de creure i pensar que a Mallorca quasi tothom converteix el diftong àton "ua" en "o". Per exemple "quaranta" se diu "coranta"; "aigua" – "aigo"; "egua" – "ego"; "guaitar" – "goità" (no se pronuncia la 'r' final de l'infinitiu). 
De totes maneres, no he sentit mai dir 'guaita' en el sentit de 'mira', 'atenció', sinó en el sentit de mirar des d'un balcó o des d'una porta entreoberta, etc.


----------



## Bolic

louhevly said:


> Quan dius "diem", qui sou?
> 
> Algú més pronuncia "vam" i "vau"?


 
La primera persona del plural de l'imperatiu del verb 'veure' [=veiam], a Menorca se diu 'vam'. 
A Mallorca, pren una forma molt especial, amb diferents variants: 'meiam', 'meam', 'meèm', 'mèm'. 
La segona del singular de l'imperatiu [=veges], a Mallorca se diu "ves" [ 'e' neutra], sobretot en locucions com: "ves que tal, Nadal!" que podriem traduir al 'forastero' com: "¡pues vaya, hombre!", o com resposta contundent a una pregunta supèrflua: "t'agraden ses maduixes? Ves, que m'agraden!"


----------



## betulina

Laia said:


> Doncs això de "guaita", jo sempre ho havia entès més aviat com a "oita", sense la "g". No sé si algú més ho ha sentit així...



Sí!! Així és com ho sento i/o ho dic jo!

Hola, xiqueta!


----------



## Mei

> Originally Posted by *Laia*
> Doncs això de "guaita", jo sempre ho havia entès més aviat com a "oita", sense la "g". No sé si algú més ho ha sentit així...





betulina said:


> Sí!! Així és com ho sento i/o ho dic jo!
> 
> Hola, xiqueta!



Eep joves!

Jo igual però cada vegada ho sento menys...  visc amb dos mallorquins que sempre parlen en castellà.  Així no es pot aprendre... 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Bolic

Mei said:


> Eep joves!
> 
> Jo igual però cada vegada ho sento menys... visc amb dos mallorquins que sempre parlen en castellà.  Així no es pot aprendre...
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
Això és una malaltia CRÒNICA de molts dels mallorquins, que aprofiten qualsevol oportunitat per xerrar la lengua del Imperio, sobretot els botifarres, amb honrosíssimes excepcions . 
El que has de fer amb aquests renegats és xerrar amb ells en català, per molt que te contestin en 'forastero', fins que vegin que no hi ha més remei…


----------



## Mei

Bolic said:


> Això és una malaltia CRÒNICA de molts dels mallorquins, que aprofiten qualsevol oportunitat per xerrar la lengua del Imperio, sobretot els botifarres, amb honrosíssimes excepcions .
> El que has de fer amb aquests renegats és xerrar amb ells en català, per molt que te contestin en 'forastero', fins que vegin que no hi ha més remei…



De fet... saps què passa... que si em parlen en mallorquí moltes vegades no els entenc i ja fa molt temps que parlem en castellà. A part, no puc parlar amb algú en un idioma i que em contesti en un altre. Ho he intentat i no puc, és més fàcil parlar en el mateix idioma. 

Els botifarres??? renegats??? Són amics meus. 

Salut 

Mei


----------



## Bolic

Mei said:


> Els botifarres??? renegats??? Són amics meus.
> 
> Salut
> 
> Mei


 
Els botifarres són bellíssimes persones. 
En conec molts, personalment, i són gent molt íntegra, generalment molt amable i educada (volen semblar-se als british knights). 
No tenc res en absolut en contra d'ells, llevat d'aquesta tendència a castellanitzar-se, com premissa a la seva integració a l'Imperio. 
És una posició, diguem, "política" perfectament acceptable i vàlida (que jo personalment n'estic en contra). 
I n'hi ha alguns sobreixents que fan ús excel·lent del català, el parlen i el promouen. 
Tanmateix, "la plebs" encara els identifica amb l'opressió castellanitzant, per desgràcia.


----------



## Mei

Bolic said:


> Els botifarres són bellíssimes persones.
> En conec molts, personalment, i són gent molt íntegra, generalment molt amable i educada (volen semblar-se als british knights).
> No tenc res en absolut en contra d'ells, llevat d'aquesta tendència a castellanitzar-se, com premissa a la seva integració a l'Imperio.
> És una posició, diguem, "política" perfectament acceptable i vàlida (que jo personalment n'estic en contra).
> I n'hi ha alguns sobreixents que fan ús excel·lent del català, el parlen i el promouen.
> Tanmateix, "la plebs" encara els identifica amb l'opressió castellanitzant, per desgràcia.



Ah, veus, no ho sabia això   (botifarres, dit dels membres de la noblesa mallorquina, segons el GDLC) Gràcies per aclarir-ho.  (hahaha aquell parell tampoc són exactament "british knights" però m'ha fet gràcia )

Salut

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> De fet... saps què passa... que si em parlen en mallorquí moltes vegades no els entenc


 
Tots plegats penso que ens estem desviant del tema que ocupa el fil, però no puc evitar dir una cosa... Mei, estimadíssima, però si és pura música... Josep Pla deia que valia la pena anar a Mallorca només per escoltar parlar la seva gent! (i jo afegeixo: i per ses ensaïmades!)


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Tots plegats penso que ens estem desviant del tema que ocupa el fil, però no puc evitar dir una cosa... Mei, estimadíssima, però si és pura música... Josep Pla deia que valia la pena anar a Mallorca només per escoltar parlar la seva gent! (i jo afegeixo: i per ses ensaïmades!)



Tens raó en les dues coses.  Ens estem desviant i el mallorquí és música. De veritat que m'agrada però moltes vegades no els entenc...  (i la sobrassada que no falti, eh! )

Mei


----------



## Laia

betulina said:


> Sí!! Així és com ho sento i/o ho dic jo!
> 
> Hola, xiqueta!


 
Ahà xiqueta  ... així doncs no estic sorda... això sempre és una bona notícia


----------



## brau

A casa meua sempre s'ha dit "vaem" i "vaeu", que jo supose que és un barretjat de "vam/vau" i "varem/vareu", les dos formes en què se solen pronunciar estes formes verbals al País Valencià, excepte a la zona central és clar, on no s'utilitza la forma perifràstica.


----------



## Sancho Panza

Jo sóc de Barcelona, però tinc amigues (que voleu, a la meva carrera gairebé tot son noies) de diferents punts de les terres de parla catalana. Imagino que per això tot em sona molt comú!! Normalment dic "guiata", però per dir "goita tú!" mai ho diria amb guiata. Ah, però sí diria "Oita tú!", l'unic és q això no sé si mes en conya q res, o tb ho diria en serio, q crec q no... (amiga de Vilanova i la Geltrú ho diu sempre així...).

En quant al "vam" vs "vem" i "vau" versus "veu", jo utilitzo "vam" i "vem", i també "vau" i "veu"!!! sóc del tot incongruent!!! No, crec q el meu problema és doble:
1. sóc de Barcelona 
2. els meus pares són castellanoparlants, així q no tinc gaire clar el meu model de català, i em converteixo en esponja de qui m'envolti... aix...

Potser sí és cert q "vam" i "vau" els utilitzo més coloquialment q les altres dues formes...  

En fi, que dieu vosaltres?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I després hi ha allò de _mite'l_ per _mira-te'l_. Em fa l'efecte que a la meva zona *guaitar* no es diu gaire, però tampoc no em sona estrany (ni molt menys).


----------



## Sancho Panza

Sips, coincideixo amb el mite'l  El sento i el dic, i crec q aquest sense confusió


----------

